# merida weather



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

In my continuing research for retirement locales I'd like some info on the weather in Medical. 
Thanks in advance.
YV


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Medical is a health service provided by the state of California like Medicare provided by the US Federal Government...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

YaVengo said:


> In my continuing research for retirement locales I'd like some info on the weather in Medical.
> Thanks in advance.
> YV


Hello,

The site Aerop. Int'l Merida, Mexico: Climate, Global Warming, and Daylight Charts and Data has plots of the annual high/low temperatures, rainfall and humidity for Merida.

Will


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Anyone out there with experience with the rain and humidity?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

YaVengo said:


> Thanks for the link. Anyone out there with experience with the rain and humidity?


My experience is pretty limited, about 10 days on the Yucatan peninsula, mostly in Merida. But it was hot and humid and the last three days a low pressure system moved in and it rained often and on for all of those three days. Seemed like a lot of heat, humidity and rain compared to what I am used to in central Mexico. In fact, it reminded me of the climate in Vietnam, don't ask how I know about that climate. I had a colleague at work who made an annual map of Mexico from satellite images. She needed cloud free images to work with and that area was the hardest one to get coverage. There were always clouds in the images.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

YaVengo said:


> In my continuing research for retirement locales I'd like some info on the weather in Medical.
> Thanks in advance.
> YV


Sorry for any confusion. That should have read "Merida" not "Medical". My phone auto-corrects and assumed "Merida" must be "Medical" and then I failed to check and correct its correction. So, my bad. I just want info on life in the Yucatan - in particular, Merida. 
YV


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, TundraGreen, that is helpful.
YV


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

YaVengo said:


> Sorry for any confusion. That should have read "Merida" not "Medical". My phone auto-corrects and assumed "Merida" must be "Medical" and then I failed to check and correct its correction. So, my bad. I just want info on life in the Yucatan - in particular, Merida.
> YV


I figured something like that happened. I suspect Chicois8 did too, but just felt like yanking your chain.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> I figured something like that happened. I suspect Chicois8 did too, but just felt like yanking your chain.


Yeah, auto-correct is a feature but at times more of an annoyance.
YV


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you went to a site like Welcome to Weather Underground : Weather Underground

and typed in Merida, Mexico you will see it around a hundred this week...and it is not the rainy season yet!!!


----------

